# Burstner 747/2 taps



## rockchunk (Feb 9, 2011)

Just a small tip for everyone. After deciding to sort out a leak on my kitchen tap, I managed to lose the pin that holds the pipes in place in the body of the tap. I tried unsuccesfully to buy one and as a new tap was expensive I decided to try and make one, I straightened a split pin and then re bent it to fit job done cost less than £1.


----------

